# Friend in need of help...



## Marcia3641 (Aug 24, 2008)

My friend is trying to finish up planning her trip to Europe and had some questions I though the guru's on this board may be able to answer for her. Thanks in advance for you assistance. 

Marcia3641

"Currently, due to travel time required to fly into Athens, Greece, we have opted to fly into Rome, Italy first and then from Rome to Athens.  As such, we are planning to purchase a round trip ticket from LAX to Rome.  Now, the flight I am looking at will arrive at Rome at 7:50 am in the morning local time.  Our goal is to clear the custom and then being able to turn around and fly out to Athens and arrive there by 5:00 pm. I would think that since the flight is scheduled to arrive in Rome so early in the morning, we should be able to clear the custom within 4 hours and then get ready to hop onto another flight to Athen (the flight time from Rome to Athens is only 2 hrs). 

Can you ask to see if anyone knows

how long it will take to clear the custom in Rome when you first fly in?
would we be able to turn around and fly out of Rome to Athens?
do we have to clear custom again when we fly from Rome to Athens?
if American Airline generally arrives on time on those route to Rome or late?  If late, how many hours are we talking about?
would
they suggest that we wait until the next day to fly to Athens?  

If this is the case, then, we may end up choosing a round trip ticket from LAX to Athens. These are improtant questions because it will dictate wether or not we should book flights from LAX to Rome"


----------



## rsnash (Aug 24, 2008)

You might want to ask this (or have her ask this) on flyertalk.com. The FFs there know all about the times needed for customs, changing planes, etc.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 25, 2008)

Clearing immigration and customs in Rome has always been a breeze for me.  I think they have allocated plenty of time for that.

Are both flights to and from Rome Fiumincinio airport?  If the Athens flight is from Ciampino, south of Rome, it could be a problem getting between the airports.


----------



## Marcia3641 (Aug 25, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> Clearing immigration and customs in Rome has always been a breeze for me.  I think they have allocated plenty of time for that.
> 
> Are both flights to and from Rome Fiumincinio airport?  If the Athens flight is from Ciampino, south of Rome, it could be a problem getting between the airports.



Marcia, Wow!  I'm impressed of the quickess in getting some responses.  My answer for the person below is "Yes.  Both flights will be come in and out of FCO which is the Fiumincinio airport. Can you ask how long it takes the person to clear the Italy custom?  Should we allocate 4 hours or less or more? Thanks!


----------



## alfie (Aug 25, 2008)

We just got back from Rome.  If I recall correctly clearing customs is simply a matter of presenting your passport, and having it stamped.  We waited in line for about 10 minutes, if that.  The luggage is x-rayed, so you don't have to go thru any big deal after you pick it up on the carrousel.  Going thru security on the way to Athens will probably take longer than customs...have an expresso at FCO , just for a boost.


----------



## Marcia3641 (Aug 26, 2008)

alfie said:


> We just got back from Rome.  If I recall correctly clearing customs is simply a matter of presenting your passport, and having it stamped.  We waited in line for about 10 minutes, if that.  The luggage is x-rayed, so you don't have to go thru any big deal after you pick it up on the carrousel.  Going thru security on the way to Athens will probably take longer than customs...have an expresso at FCO , just for a boost.



My friend wants to know how long did it take you to through secruity.

Marcia3641


----------



## alfie (Aug 26, 2008)

There was quite a line up at security, we left at noon so the airport was crowded.  But it took about a half hour, really no longer or different than at home.  There is a slight language problem, so it is difficult for people in line to explain this and that to the security people.


----------



## Marcia3641 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Additional questions....*

Can you please post some more questions for me?  Here it is: 
1.  How long does it take to get through Athen's airport security when flying out to Rome?
2.  How many days  would you recommend to stay on Crete and why?
3.  Is Naple really worth visiting?  Or should we just take a day trip traveling from Rome directly to Pompei and returned back to Rome at the end of the day?
4.  We were told that Florence could get boring if you are not into the art scene.  But then we have heard from others that it is a great place to linger.  If we are just average people when comes to art history, how many days should we stay at the region?


Thanks
Marcia3641


----------



## Jimster (Sep 1, 2008)

*Rome*

They should have no trouble clearing customs within a few minutes.  Security is longer but also should be no problem.  As for Naples, I found that it is a easy day trip to Pompei from Rome- just take the train.  If you are into Archeology you might want to visit Herculeum too.  Florence is very nice.  Sure there is alot of art there but at least a couple things should be visited even if they are not into Art- this would include the Statue of David.  There is plenty there for 2 or 3 days even for the non-art lover.  As to the initial question, I am not quite sure I understand why they don't want to fly to Greece directly unless it is to visit Rome in the first place.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2008)

Marcia3641 said:


> 4.  We were told that Florence could get boring if you are not into the art scene.  But then we have heard from others that it is a great place to linger.  If we are just average people when comes to art history, how many days should we stay at the region?
> Thanks
> Marcia3641



I think it's good for 2-3 days. Florence is theme-park small and east to navigate. I highly recommend a 'walking tour of Florence' (Google it). You'll jump the museum lines and a guide will explain _why_ a piece of art is important, not just that it is. Like that outside all the old palaces are stone benches where dignitaries who came to visit or do business with the occupants waited. This increased the status of the palaces owner.

Florence also makes a good base to see the hill towns of Tuscany.

Enjoy your trip.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Sunterra (Sep 2, 2008)

Marcia3641 said:


> My friend is trying to finish up planning her trip to Europe and had some questions I though the guru's on this board may be able to answer for her. Thanks in advance for you assistance.
> 
> Marcia3641
> 
> ...


This past summer, my AA flight JFK-FCO was on time, immigration was quick, waiting at the baggage carousel was not quick, customs was quick.  I was out in less than an hour.

A day long bus tour to Naples and Pompeii costs over $150.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 15, 2008)

Just don't buy any of your tickets on Alitalia.


----------



## Pit (Sep 15, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Just don't buy any of your tickets on Alitalia.



Yep. Which also speaks to your earlier questions about FF seats. Don't lose your seats on AA, because the demand for those seats will go through the roof if/when Alitalia stops flying.


----------

